# Free Scary Music Album



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Can never have too much Halloween music.


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

cryptmusic said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been browsing these forums today and saw the post "Just what the doctor ordered", and thought I should point you in the direction of a free album:
> 
> ...


Hi Cryptmusic, 

Welcome to... Halloween Forum, Music Forums....

Thank you for your fantastic Free Download Musical Halloween Treat for us all! 

Highly recommended!

Dr.Hans - Divined by Mutation 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?q2ndcv692499s7s


----------

